# [2008] Teeny-Tiny Toyota.



## AwayWeGo (Mar 4, 2008)

For some reason it reminds me of a Yugo -- except Toyota's quality reputation would militate against anything from their factories coming out as tinny as a Yugo. 

Still, it's going to take folks a while to learn to steer around town & down the Interstate with their chins on their knees. 

Plus, I don't see how there will be room to load in useful items like tubas, clothes dryers, pianos, etc., that fit into the minivan with room to spare. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Jestjoan (Mar 4, 2008)

*more info*

I was going to ask the name but, duh, there it is on the tag. (Sort of like a Smart Car.) Too tiny for me when I think of all the SUVs and trucks on the road.

http://www.leftlanenews.com/toyota-iq.html


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 4, 2008)

In defense of the car ...

When bored, I watch to see who is in the cars that I see approaching me.  It doesn't make any difference what kind of car I see ... SUV, twenty-ton pickup, mini or maxi van, whatever ... about ninety percent of the time, just one person, the driver. When I walk around the neighborhood, I see driveways filled not with one such car (for those occasions when you need to put the whole family in the car or bring a piece of furniture home from the store), but three, four, even five such vehicles.  Now does this make sense?


----------



## swift (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't know, looks like a death trap to me. CRUNCH!!!


----------



## teachingmyown (Mar 4, 2008)

swift said:


> I don't know, looks like a death trap to me. CRUNCH!!!



Maybe it bounces instead of crunching...  

I once drove a VW Rabbit head-on into a cargo van.  It did both.


----------



## silvib (Mar 4, 2008)

It'll be great for those people who don't do interstate driving, a wonderful city vehicle, easy to park, Japanese reliability and presumably a competitive price?


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 4, 2008)

From the link that Joan provided ...

_Despite its small size, the iQ received a 5-star safety rating in Euro NCAP testing. _


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 4, 2008)

With modern airbags and crush zones, it's probably safer than about anything older than 2000. It wouldn't look like much after the collision, but the occupants would likely survive.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Transit (Mar 4, 2008)

The law of pysics still prevail . Large SUV's Will dissinagrate that thing.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 5, 2008)

Transit said:


> The law of pysics still prevail . Large SUV's Will dissinagrate that thing.



And people wonder why we are heading for $4/gal. gas.  Sheesh!

Kurt


----------



## KforKitty (Mar 5, 2008)

Teeny tiny cars a quite common here in the UK.  I think the Toyota in the picture is similar size to our Toyota Aygo.  Smart cars have been around a while.  The newbie to the bunch here is the Renault Twingo






Kitty


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Transportation Options.*

If I had 1 of these . . . 




. . . maybe I could stow a teeny-tiny Toyota in the back & have room left over for a Renault Twingo in the middle. 

I don't know whether to go for the diesel-powered version or the gasser. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 5, 2008)

The Prius is the best alternative to these tiny little cars.  

I saw a Toyota Yaris, and it was pretty small.  I asked the guy for the M.P.G. as he was getting out of his car in the parking lot in front of Bed, Bath and Beyond.  It only gets about 42, well the Prius gets 50 in combined driving, which is superior, plus it isn't really small.  

We keep our car parked most of the time but gas prices are higher supposedly because some of us are not driving as much as we used to.  So the price goes up when we don't drive.  Huh!  

We have pretty much decided that the restaurants within a bike ride's distance are just fine.  But today it is snowing, so it is soup at home tonight!


----------



## Jestjoan (Mar 5, 2008)

*Consumer Reports top cars by category  2008*

Here are the winners by category for 2008: 

Pickup: Chevrolet Silverado 1500 Crew Cab 
Small Sedan: Hyundai Elantra SE 
Family Sedan: Honda Accord 
Luxury Sedan: Lexus LS 460 L 
Green Car: Toyota Prius 
Fun to Drive: Mazda MX-5 Miata 
Small SUV: Toyota RAV4 
Mid Size SUV: Hyundai Santa Fe 
Minivan: Toyota Sienna


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 5, 2008)

*Alan....*

Those are just 'starter' cars for budding families out here in the- oh, I can't say anything about certain demographics who are noted for large families- wild, wild intermountain West.

I'm surrounded by these behemoths, usually occupied by either a solo driver or Mom and about a half dozen kids under 4 on my daily trips to Salt Lake City.

Meanwhile at the $3.75/gal diesel island......

jim Ricks


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 5, 2008)

*I am thinking of these for my next car:*

http://store.bicyclerevolution.com/subitaqu.html

http://internationalsurreyco.com/st...s_id=3&zenid=02ecedf7ee5a4a4b41a28861a17befb8

http://internationalsurreyco.com/st...s_id=3&zenid=02ecedf7ee5a4a4b41a28861a17befb8


----------



## ricoba (Mar 5, 2008)

Lucky for you Alan, they stopped making the Excursion in 2005!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 5, 2008)

*King Of The Road.*




ricoba said:


> Lucky for you Alan, they stopped making the Excursion in 2005!


What?  No more big honking Ford Excursions ? 

Shux. 

In that case, what about 1 of these ? 




-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## swift (Mar 5, 2008)

As a school bus driver I just can't resist this one.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 5, 2008)

Alan, that Dodge/Mercedes Sprinter is a great little vehicle.  I drove one when I was in the tourist business.  It's a 3L V6 turbo diesel.  Not the peppiest vehicle on the road, but good mileage, and reliability, with seating for up to 14!

But I am not sure if it would pull the dinky trailer....but ya never know.


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 5, 2008)

I know that people are (mostly) having fun with this, but for the auto industry (and the former workers in the industry) it is not fun.  

Toyota came out with the Prius (no, it won't sell, Americans will want/_need_ something bigger) while Ford and GM pushed the Excursion and the Hummer.  Well how are those Excursions and Hummers selling?  And the Prius?

Now, Toyota is beating us to the game again by three or four years while the American car companies are busy blaming their own workers for their own lack of profits.  The decision making of the auto company executives has not only been impeccable, but worth multi-multi million dollar salaries and stock options.  Four years from now ...  

When I look at this news piece I see deja vu all over again.


----------



## Emily (Mar 5, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The Prius is the best alternative to these tiny little cars.
> 
> I saw a Toyota Yaris, and it was pretty small.  I asked the guy for the M.P.G. as he was getting out of his car in the parking lot in front of Bed, Bath and Beyond.  It only gets about 42, well the Prius gets 50 in combined driving, which is superior, plus it isn't really small.



The yaris is not a hybrid and it costs about $10k less than the prius up front.  It would take alot of miles to make up that $10K difference.  We use our yaris for trips when our entire family isn't going and I drive it to college.  Its really large in the interior compared to the hyundai we drove, it has alot of power.  Of course its small compare to the deville I traded but I like filling a car up and it costing $2X. rather than $6X.  I would have a problem driving a really small car.


----------



## normab (Mar 5, 2008)

*some thoughts about prius #2*

I just totaled my mazda recently, and decided to replace it with a Prius--my DH has a 2005 and we really enjoy it.  It drives well, has plenty of cargo space in the hatch, and seats 4 adults comfortably.  The new model even has the backup camera which I really like.

Is the extra price you pay for the only hybrid designed/engineered-from-scratch car worth it?  For me, I just like only having to go the gas station twice a month!!! :whoopie:    So, I am really glad to have a car that gets over 500 miles per tank!!!!!!!!!

PS--DH gets 50 mph.  I have a heavier foot and get about 46 mph.  oh well.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Mar 5, 2008)

Well Alan, at least you'd have enough extra space for your horn in those last two examples! 

Marty


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Big Honking Car For Hauling Big Honking Instruments.*




Kona Lovers said:


> Well Alan, at least you'd have enough extra space for your horn in those last two examples!


That's for sure.  Fortunately I'm usually able to transport my horn in just about any car.  No doubt it would fit OK in a teeny-tiny Toyota if it came to that. 

The guy who needs a sizable car for his major serious horns is my son the computer scientist & bass clarinetist & saxophonist.  He has little trouble fitting his bass clarinet & his tenor sax -- & even his baritone saxophone -- into his Toyota Prius.  But he's saving up for a big honking bass saxophone . . .  




. . . & those come with some major serious size on'm.  Shux, if he ever really strikes it rich he might even go for a contrabass saxophone -- like the tall 1 on the left in the saxophone family portrait below. 




If he ever adds 1 of those to his arsenal, he'll need a FreightLiner Sprinter or a Ford Excursion for sure.  A teeny-tiny Toyota won't do the job. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 6, 2008)

Transit said:


> The law of pysics still prevail . Large SUV's Will dissinagrate that thing.



Carry that through to it's logical conclusion and we will all be commuting alone in tanks. For those with road-based fears, there's always something bigger to be scared of.

Jim Ricks


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 8, 2008)

*Teeny-Tiny Nissan.*





-- hotlinked --​
Not (yet) available in the USA, so far as I know. 

Stay tuned. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## laura1957 (Sep 8, 2008)

Personally - I really like the look of that teeny-tiny Nissan!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 8, 2008)

I like it too.  Is it electric?  Is it a hybrid?  I am waiting for the 100+ MPG car that has room for 4.  

I understand that Toyota is re-designing a Prius that has solar panels that will recharge the battery but still a gas engine to back it up.  Should be a year or two, and they will probably call it something else.  

We drive about 15K miles per year.  15,000/ 50 MPG, is 300 gallons of gas a year, and that Prius is only a savings of 1/2 in gas over the Avalon, combined driving.  It would take a long time to pay for it, I agree.  But a car that gets 100 MPG, combined, would be 150 gallons of gas, and that starts to look a lot better than the Avalon.  4 X the mileage, and with gas supposedly going to $6.00 a gallon in the next year or two, that is a significant savings.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 8, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> -- hotlinked --​
> Not (yet) available in the USA, so far as I know.
> 
> Stay tuned.
> ...



I remember Nissan sold a Micra badged car in Canada in the 1980's, but it wasn't nearly as cute as this lil' bug!


----------



## maggie (Sep 8, 2008)

Love our new Prius. We had to wait about six weeks and took whatever color turned up and excess options that we didn't want to pay for but like anyway. It carries a lot more than you think it would -- our stuff and son's college stuff and some of girlfriend's stuff and was actually comfortable on our recent 1800 mile odyssey to college in TX. It has more power than you think. I actually got my first ticket ever the second time I drove it.


----------



## Bucky (Sep 8, 2008)

I believe this will be Nissan's newest small car offering in the US.  The only problem I have with it is that it only get 23 mpg.  Shoot, my wife's Avalon gets 29.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 8, 2008)

*Reminds Me Of Scion xB (Not That There's Anything Wrong With That.)*



Bucky said:


>






-- hotlinked -- ​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 28, 2009)

*New Honda Prius Strongly Resembles Old Toyota Prius.*





-- hotlinked -- 





-- hotlinked -- ​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------



## JeffW (Jan 28, 2009)

The SmartCars originated in Europe (we saw them there in 2001-02), and foreEuropean cities (Paris, Barcelona), they make a lot of sense.  Some of the older parts of towns are smaller, and if you're driving in that most of the time, they can probably be very convenient.

For the US so, where so many vehicles are so much larger: minivans, SUV's, Hummer's - I just don't think they are practical.  Airbags or not, I'd still like to have a car with more than a 2' crumple zone in the rear...


----------



## BSQ (Jan 28, 2009)

all I know, is until you sit in one, drive one and actually put stuff in one ... you never know just how roomy some seemingly small cars can be.


----------



## Chrisky (Jan 28, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I understand that Toyota is re-designing a Prius that has solar panels that will recharge the battery but still a gas engine to back it up.  Should be a year or two, and they will probably call it something else.



It's the 2010 Prius, which was shown at the Detroit Autoshow. It has a moon roof as well as an 80w solar panel that powers the ventilation fan that will run automatically when interior cabin temperatures rise.

P.S. It's called Honda Insight.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 29, 2009)

*Plug Your Car Into Your House -- Or Plug Your House Into Your Car.*




Chrisky said:


> It's the 2010 Prius, which was shown at the Detroit Autoshow. It has a moon roof as well as an 80w solar panel that powers the ventilation fan that will run automatically when interior cabin temperatures rise.
> 
> P.S. It's called Honda Insight.


Word is that Toyota is coming out with a Prius that can be recharged by plugging it into house current, with an option for powering the whole house off the car's power system in case of utility power outage. 

No word on whether the Honda version of Prius will have similar capabilities. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 9, 2009)

*Teeny Tiny Fiat.*





-- hotlinked --





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 12, 2009)

*Can't Keep Up With The Ever-Changing U. R. L.s*

Giving up on the Teeny Tiny Fiat images hotlinked from AllPar-Dot-Com.  

Sometimes they're there & sometimes they're not.

Going with this 1 instead. 





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 17, 2009)

*The Opposite End Of The Scale From Teeny-Tiny Toyota.*




-- hotlinked -- ​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------



## hefleycatz (Feb 17, 2009)

As my mother would say .... Lord have Mercy!:rofl:


----------



## KauaiMark (Feb 18, 2009)

*Tiny fiat was featured on Top Gear...*

That teeny tiny fiat was featured on Top Gear this week. 

Surprisingly, Jeremy liked it! His was supercharged and suspension modified for racing though.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 18, 2009)

KauaiMark said:


> That teeny tiny fiat was featured on Top Gear this week.
> 
> Surprisingly, Jeremy liked it! His was supercharged and suspension modified for racing though.



I saw  Top Gear this week too, and I was wishing that Fiat was available here.

Of course the other 3 cars they tested are available here!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 9, 2009)

*Even Smaller Than Teeny Tiny Toyota.*





-- hotlinked --

2-cylinder, 33-horsepower engine
4-speed manual transmission  
0-43 mph in 14 seconds  
top speed = 75 miles per hour 
47 miles per gallon 
drum brakes all around 
seats 4





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax Coiunty), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 12, 2009)

*571-Horsepower Mercedes.*





-- hotlinked -- ​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 12, 2009)

Emily said:


> The yaris is not a hybrid and it costs about $10k less than the prius up front.  It would take alot of miles to make up that $10K difference.



There is more to owning a hybrid than a balance sheet. 

I bought mine because it cuts the engine when I'm sitting at stop lights -- and in Las Vegas, a lot of time is wasted at stop lights.

I simply hate, hate, hate the idea of burning fuel needlessly while idle. Something like seven percent of our total fuel consumption goes up in smoke from idling engines. (Granted, most of that comes from truckers, running their diesel engines all night for the air conditioning.)

If I was doing mostly highway driving, I'd get one of the new super-efficient diesel engines coming out of Germany. But 90% of my driving is urban, so batteries make the most sense to me. 

If I ever had to move a piano, I'd rent a truck....


----------



## swift (Sep 12, 2009)

Now that is my kind of vehicle!!!! 




AwayWeGo said:


> -- hotlinked -- ​
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------



## cerralee (Sep 12, 2009)

*Who killed the electric car*

If any of you are really intrested in what happened to the auto industry developing an electric car try to see the documentary "Who killed the electric car"  It just shows that the auto industry had everything to produce and manufacture a cheap alternative to the gasoline powered engine but choose to literally destroy the whole concept because it would cut into their business model so much.  They only made a few a week as they did not have their assembly lines tooled for mass production so yes the prototypes were expensive.  But had they built plants specifically to manufacture the cars the cost would have dropped to a reasonable level.  A tune up basically meant rotating the tires and there were very few parts to play out or replace which meant there was little money to be made in service.  GM basically hunted down nearly every prototype, hauled it away and crushed them so they could claim there was no market for them.  I got to drive one-great little car!!!  Amazing documentary-if you get the chance see it, I know you can get it on Amazon and it is worth the ten or so dollars just to get informed.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 12, 2009)

*I Got Your Kind Of Vehicle Right Here.*




swift said:


> Now that is my kind of vehicle!


Shux, I thought _this_ was more like your kind of vehicle *. . .* 





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## swift (Sep 12, 2009)

ROFLAO!!! :rofl: :hysterical:  You got it Alan!!!!




AwayWeGo said:


> Shux, I thought _this_ was more like your kind of vehicle *. . .*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 13, 2009)

*My Kind Of Vehicle.*





-- hotlinked --​
Calls to mind Scion xB -- only more so. 

The challenge will be in talking The Chief Of Staff into getting 1. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 14, 2009)

*Another Vehicle That's My Kind -- 2010 Ford Transit Connect Van.*





-- hotlinked --​
I saw 1 in person near here yesterday & again this afternoon -- same 1, I'm pretty sure (fire engine red).  

The initial impression I got, from seeing it without knowing what it was, was a shrunken Dodge / Mercedes / Freightliner Sprinter.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ricoba (Sep 14, 2009)

Alan,

I have seen a few of those Transit's around here and thought the same as you....

Here is what Edmunds.com says about the Transit:

"In case you haven't glimpsed the Transit Connect, just imagine the unholy spawn of a Ford Fusion and a Dodge Sprinter crunched in a trash compactor and you'll get the idea. Indeed, there are many similarities to the Sprinter, which is also a European-sourced work van that features a fuel-efficient engine, relatively nimble around-town handling and cavernous interior space. Think of the Transit Connect as Sprinter lite -- a conceptually similar vehicle in a smaller and dramatically more affordable package."

I just read another article about it and it says it's made in Turkey.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 29, 2010)

*Prius Limousine.*





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 8, 2010)

*You Are Correct, Sir.*




ricoba said:


> I just read another article about it and it says it's made in Turkey.


There was a news article about those (in the on-line Wall Street Journal, I think) that told how they get round the high import taxes on cargo vans. 

The Transit Direct vehicles roll off ships in Baltimore & into a nearby warehouse-size structure where workers strip out the seats & replace the windows with metal panels.  The work takes about 20 minutes per vehicle.  The panels & seats go to Mt. Trashmore, the story said, after various attempts to recycle the materials proved impractical. 

So each Transit Direct enters the port as a passenger van & leaves Baltimore as a cargo delivery van.  Everybody wins except the tax man. 

Any customer who wants a Transit Direct passenger vehicle can order 1 that way, & the order will be filled by bypassing the 20-minute Baltimore makeover. 

Who'd a-thunk ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 8, 2010)

*Non-Teeny Non-Toyota.   (A Studebaker -- Who'd A-Thunk?)*





-- hotlinked -- ​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Don (Feb 9, 2010)

Here's the reason I'd rather not have a tiny car like that.
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c105/007access/TRANSPORT/NotSoSmartCar.gif


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 18, 2010)

*Black Beauty.*





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 4, 2010)

*Teeny Tiny Scion.*





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 9, 2010)

*Teeny Tiny Chevy.*





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 9, 2010)

My first new car was a tiny Honda Civic--about 1977-78.  It was silver with a red racing stripe and I remember driving it on the sidewalk once.  I think I could get 40+ MPG on the highway with that little thing.  Filled up the tank once every week or two whether it needed it or not. It was so cute--just like I used to be.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 30, 2010)

*In A Hurry To Get To The Grave Yard ?*





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 25, 2010)

*Toyota Prius Micro-Minivan.*





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink (May 26, 2010)

Micro mini van?  Sounds like an oxymoron to me.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 3, 2010)

*Teeny-Tiny Lincoln.*





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 14, 2010)

*Teeny-Tiny Dodge.*





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 14, 2010)

We rented one of the Toyota Yaris's from Orlando airport's Alamo two years ago and loved it.  Rick loved the mileage.  We got 42 MPG in the thing, and it was when gas was $3.50 per gallon, so it was great to get more miles for the $$.  You do a lot of stop and start driving near Orlando, so we felt the gas mileage was extra impressive.  

I had reserved a compact, but this car was in the economy section, but we chose it anyway, because we knew it would get great MPG.

We liked it so much, we have considered buying one to be "green."  The interior of the car was still roomy and didn't feel as small as it looked from the exterior.  Loved it!  It didn't have automatic windows, and that was different.  :rofl:


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 5, 2010)

*Big Honking Cadillac.*





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 25, 2011)

*Teeny-Tiny (Recycled) Bumper Car.*





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 25, 2011)

Awwww, that's so cute!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 25, 2011)

*Didn't Get Kia Soul -- Got Nissan Cube Instead.*




AwayWeGo said:


> Calls to mind Scion xB -- only more so.
> 
> The challenge will be in talking The Chief Of Staff into getting 1.


No problem convincing The Chief Of Staff to spring for Nissan Cube last month, even though it's just as funny-looking in its way as Kia Soul & Scion xB. 





-- hotlinked --​

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like it will hold a lot of horns... Jim


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 27, 2011)

*You Typed A Mouthful.*




Passepartout said:


> Looks like it will hold a lot of horns.


You are correct, sir. 

Just yesterday, it hauled 3 horns -- with loads of room to spare. 

I took my main horn to brass ensemble rehearsal, plus 1 extra that a friend wanted to borrow while his is in the shop.  

I brought back 3 horns -- those 2 plus another that I had lent to another friend the week before.  

This afternoon, I'll be loading in 1 horn + music & accessories + 2 music stands (for a performance at a retirement home out in the next county). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 3, 2011)

*Test Your Old Car Identification Knowledge.*

Click here for a fun interactive on-line quiz testing your ability to identify old-time cars from the 1950s. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 12, 2011)

*Teeny-Tiny Scion.*





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 12, 2011)

AwayWeGo said:


> Click here for a fun interactive on-line quiz testing your ability to identify old-time cars from the 1950s.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I totally STUNK at this one, but it was fun playing!  I did the best on guessing the hood ornaments, but that one was pretty intuitive.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 12, 2011)

I got 100%. A couple were through process of elimination and it helps to know that there are 4 choices and 4 answers and no answers are used twice.

Brought back some great memories of my somewhat car-crazed youth.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 12, 2011)

Show off!   (Of course, all of these were before my time.)  :rofl:


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 18, 2011)

*Improved Fuel Economy.*




Bucky said:


> I believe this will be Nissan's newest small car offering in the US.  The only problem I have with it is that it only get 23 mpg.  Shoot, my wife's Avalon gets 29.


We got 1 of those (used, naturally) in February 2010. 

It gets about 31 mpg on the Interstate, less around town. 

We like it anyway -- although The Chief Of Staff is now interested in the new Prius model from Toyota, Prius V.  





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 18, 2012)

*Teeny-Tiny Tot-Size Toyota.*





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ricoba (Oct 31, 2013)

*We Have Entered the Teeny-Tiny Toyota Realm!*

Yesterday, my daughter gave up her big old V8 SUV in favor of a new to us 2012 Teeny-Tiny Toyota Prius C.  

I think she's probably going to notice a BIG difference at the gas pump with an estimated 50 mpg average compared to her trucks 15 mpg average, do ya think! 

The Prius C came out last year and hers is a white C Two that she bought at Carmax.  It only had 14,000 miles, so basically, it's a brand new teeny-tiny car.  

Both mother and daughter, report that Carmax made car shopping easy and comfortable for them, with none of the I have to ask the manager back and forth stuff.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 31, 2013)

I still marvel at ours. We have an 'old' '05 generation 2 Prius with about 90K on the clock. I can tick off 50 mpg pretty regularly. DW gets mid-40's, so it matters a lot how you drive it. My big honkin' Tundra gets 15ish, and when I get in the Prius for a trip, after the better part of an hour, it will dawn on me that we've burned a gallon of gas. The pickup goes through one every 15 minutes. I just wish I could get the Prius to tow my 10,000lb trailer!

Your daughter will probably miss some of the things she was able to do with the SUV. Parking bumpers will be really low- you can damage the front valance very easily, and there is so much weight on the front that speed bumps and drainage dips need to be slowed down for. 

The payoff is being able to go 400 to 500 miles- especially around town- on 8-9 gallons of gas.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 31, 2013)

*Beats Walking.*




Passepartout said:


> I can tick off 50 mpg pretty regularly.


According to the built-in dashboard gauge, our Prius V has averaged about 45 mpg over the nearly 25*,*000 miles it has traveled. 

Then again, it is the least teeny-tiny of the Toyota hybrids. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ricoba (Oct 31, 2013)

When my daughter called yesterday and told me she had found a Prius she liked I was surprised.  She had gone to Carmax to see a 2009 VW Rabbit, since she always has liked the looks of Rabbits/Golfs.

But being the good practical kid I raised, she realized that the hybrid getting closer to 50 mpg on regular vs the Rabbit running on premium gas only averaged 30 mpg would be a big savings at the pump.  She realizes she gave up peppy spirited driving when she didn't choose the Rabbit, but she knows that in the long run it's the better decision.  Plus the Prius is still under factory warranty which is also a plus.

You are right Jim, she will need to make some driving and parking adjustments.  I asked if she would miss the up high view from the SUV and she thinks she'll adjust pretty quickly when she doesn't have to visit the gas station every week! 

BTW, Alan, I think that the Prius C is the Teeny-Tiny Toyota now.  At only 99 hp with a 1.5L V4, I think the Prius C is the small kid on the Prius block!


----------



## Chrispee (Oct 31, 2013)

Don said:


> Here's the reason I'd rather not have a tiny car like that.
> http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c105/007access/TRANSPORT/NotSoSmartCar.gif



That crushed car looks to be about double the size of a smart car to me, and that is definitely not a Smart Car wheel.  I'd be surprised if any passenger car could survive a hit between two loaded dump trucks.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 10, 2014)

*If You Like That School Bus, You'll Love This One.*




swift said:


> As a school bus driver I just can't resist this one.





Click here for the full story. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

